# Bench hook - Grain direction



## Cornelius (May 22, 2015)

Hi,

I apologize for coming with such a "rookie" question, but I want to build a set of bench hooks and I don't figure out why everbody sets the boards with the grain running perpendicular to the one of the fence. 
Is it so if the wood moves each grain direction cancels the one of the other? I always thought it was better to keep the same direction in a joint to allow wood movement.

As I want to make a set of 2 hooks I was planning to have the boards running in the same direction as the fence and the stop and crosscut the panel appart…

Thank you for your help


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

No expert. I think the grain does run in the same direction on all three pieces


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

If made of solid wood you need them in opposite directions to hinder cupping i believe. But here is a video for some quick and dirty ones.





Edit: wow fat fingers tonight..


----------



## Cornelius (May 22, 2015)

Thank you both for your answers. I see it was a trickier question than what I thought…

You have opposite answers and known sources as well:

A known company does it with opposing the grains:
http://www.badaxetoolworks.com/bad-axe-bench-hook-sets.php

And a known editor insists in keeping the grain direction on all the parts:
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Bench-Hook.pdf

For what I have in mind I would prefer to keep the three in line.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I want to build a set of bench hooks and I don't figure out why everbody sets the boards with the grain running perpendicular to the one of the fence.

Because that is the easiest way. Bench hooks are kind of disposable and are so easy to make that if one fails, it is no big deal to just make another.


----------



## Cornelius (May 22, 2015)

That makes sense, thank you!


----------

